# Perfect match for maroon p/m



## Jayne (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah Maroon p/m is absolutely beautiful and unfortunately he was LE (or discontinued!?). 

Anyway...i have found a perfect match for it ==> Russet from Pure Luxe ! 

They are really similar, maybe maroon is a little bit darkier. 

Of course, the maroon's texture is better but that's a thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC03476.jpg


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you! i've been looking for Maroon forever!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

A good seller is selling 2.5g vials of Maroon on ebay for $9.99 w/ free shipping. LMK if you'd like the link to the sales.


----------

